# 2008 Hardrock Sport or 2009 Hardrock?



## ah6tyfour (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

Through this forum, I've decided to get a Specialized Hardrock (mostly for my 3 mile commute, but also to hit some dirt trails once in a while). My budget is around $400.

I can get a 2008 Hardrock Sport for $380 from my local bike shop.

For $390, I can get a 2009 Hardrock from a different local shop.

Which would you choose? I haven't found specs for the 2009 (guess Specialized doesn't want to compromise sales of the 2008 by releasing 2009 specs on their website), but I do know that the colors of the 2009 look MUCH better and it looks more streamlined. The 2008 Hardrock Sport has a sort of thick frame.

Color and looks are secondary to the actual feel of the ride. So given that both shops give free lifetime adjustments, which bike would you choose?

Thanks so much!


----------



## KMD (Jul 9, 2008)

i would go with 2009 (10$ is not make any difference)


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, the older Sport probably has better components, so I'd go with it.


----------



## KMD (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone has got '09 specs?


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

I did a google search and alot of the UK sites have some specs for the '09 stuff.

http://www.cyclesuk.com/110-258445 2009 Hardrock Sport


----------



## KMD (Jul 9, 2008)

Frame is now fully butted.. Hmm..
Also SRAM hardware.

I bought my hrxc sport and i has been 1 month! 
fully butted is better than double butted i think.
I'm not very sure whats the change between two but i guess fully butted is a bit better


----------



## ah6tyfour (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi guys, thanks for your responses.

I'm comparing the 2008 Hardrock Sport and the 2009 Hardrock (basic entry level..like 2008 Hardrock XC). Those two are the same price. The 2009 Hardrock Sport would be $499.

I rode them both (I was the first person at my bike shop to ride an 09..they just unloaded them off the truck) and I actually thought the 2009 was a bit of a better ride, probably because of the weight difference. There was at least a 2 or 3 pound difference in weight.

I was set on the 2009, but had the dealer look at the specs for me. The frame is definitely lighter and less bulky looking, but that is the only benefit the 09 has over the 08. The handlebars are steel instead of aluminum. The wheels are single-wall instead of double-wall. The gear system is downgraded. The pedals are plastic instead of metal. The tires are much lighter.

So I should probably get the 2008. But that 09 rode SO nice and was SO light and the colors are SO much better. The 2008 Hardrock Sport has four horrible color schemes.

If I'm mainly commuting, maybe the 3 pound weight difference is more significant than the downgraded specs. I can put some road tires on the 2008 and that should shave a pound or so. I worry about the wheels though....

What do you guys think? I'd love to hear from a few real people before I commit to a decision =)


----------



## KMD (Jul 9, 2008)

I have white XC 2008. Looks awesome. New hardrock name typhography is teribble!
I dont think 3 pound weight make a difference so much.


----------



## karlmalone1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Personally i'd go for the 2009, especially for the type of riding your doing. You're not going to really break anything, so the upgraded components aren't really necessary in your situation. I think the deal sealer though is that the 09 rode so much better when you tested the bikes. That's worth a million bucks. It's all about having fun and enjoying your bike, not looking at the spec panel.


----------



## ah6tyfour (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the recommendations. I decided to go with the 2008 Hardrock Sport because I rode it at a different bike shop and it rode perfectly. Plus I've been to a total of three bike shops now that all just sort of sighed when I mentioned the 2009 Hardrock. The only place to praise the 2009 was the shop that had the 2009 in stock after selling out all their 2008s.

Anyway, the purchase was sort of by accident. MSRP was $420, but this place had it for $380 + tax. I told them "I'd take it home right now if you could make it $400 even including swapping out the quick-release seat mechanism to one that locks." She immediately said she could make that happen and before I could say another word, she brought the bike to the back for it's initial tune-up. But I saved $13 on the bike, $15 on the seat lock mechanism, and they threw in a free bottle of chain lube ($8).

Anyway, I took pictures of the 2009 Hardrock while I had it in my hands and figured I'd provide a first glimpse at it since it seems like no other stores have it yet. Under the 2009 is my new 2008 Hardrock Sport.


----------

